# Uhrzeit verstellt sich

## dot

Hi,

ich hab bis jetzt in meiner /etc/rc.conf immer eingestellt gehabt, dass meine Rechnerzeit in der

 Lokalenzeit läuft. Da jetzt aber (schon etwas her) die Umstellung auf Sommerzeit war, und ich

das wieder Manuel machen musste, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es doch besser wäre, das so zu

machen, dass meine Rechnerzeit auf GMT (bzw. UTC) läuft und ich das so in der rc.conf eintrage,

dann geschieht diese Umstellung automatisch. Gesagt getan, in der /etc/rc.conf die Zeile

```
CLOCK="local"
```

auf

```
CLOCK="UTC"
```

umgestellt, die Rechnerzeit mit z.B

```
date --utc 042408442004
```

gesetzt und fertig.

Läuft auch soweit, nur wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte, und am nächsten morgen wieder

einschalte, dann ist meine Zeit um ca. 45-50 Minuten hinterher.

Hatte jemmand ähnliche Probleme?

Grüße

Flo

----------

## ian!

Die Uhr verstellt sich nur, wenn Du den Rechner ausschaltest?

Nun ja. Keine Lösung, aber einen Workaround: Synchronisiere die Zeit einfach von einem Zeitserver aus dem Netz. Hierzu eignet sich rdate sehr gut. Einfach folgende Zeile in die Crontab oder bei dir vllt. in die local.start werfen und glücklich sein.

```
rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de
```

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Das Problem hast du wirklich erst seit der Umstellung auf UTC? Ansonsten wäre ja noch eine Erklärung die Bios Batterie, je länger der Rechner aus ist desto mehr verstellt sie sich (scheinbar) nach hinten. Das deutet darauf hin dass die Bios Batterie im Eimer ist. Aber du brauchst doch sowieso sowas mit GMT+2 meine ich, oder?

P.S.: Falls jemand eine Idee hat warum eine Uhr vorläuft nach dem Einbau einer neuer Batterie kann er sich ja melden.

----------

## dot

Ja, es ist erst, seit dem ich auf UTC umgestellt habe. Als Zeitzone muss ich hier /Europe/Berlin

einstellen, das ist im Moment CEST (GMT+2), zur Winterzeit ist es CET (GMT+1), damit

die automatische Umstellung von Sommerzeit auf Winterzeit gemacht wird.

Das mit der Batterie kann es eigentlich nicht sein, weil es ja vorher prima geklappt hat, nur seit

der Umstellung auf UTC nicht mehr.

Ich hab jetzt mal rdate in meine /etc/conf.d/local.start aufgenommen, das war schon mal eine gute

Idee, danke.

Grüße

Flo

----------

## RealGeizt

ich benutze auch rdate wegen dem besagten problem.

dabei lasse ich die zeit vom zeitserver alle 15 minuten synchronisieren.

wenn du es so auch gebrauchen kannst solltest du den code da unten in deinen crontab eintragen.

```
*/15 * * * *    root    rdate -s timeserver.rwth-aachen.de
```

dabei spielt es ja keine rolle welchen timeserver du nimmst  :Smile: 

----------

## hulk2nd

also falls du ppc architektur nutzen solltest; da ist das problem bekannt, aber es gibt keine lösung. auch da wird die synchronisation mit einem timeserver als workaround vorgeschlagen.

bei x86 hab ichs jetzt noch nie gehört, aber klar, wieso sollte es dasselbe problem da nicht auch geben weil die uhrzeit ja nich wirklich was mit der architektur zu tun hat ...

hast du rtc im kernel?

greetz,

hulk

----------

## Stere

 *dot wrote:*   

> Ja, es ist erst, seit dem ich auf UTC umgestellt habe.

 

Hast Du nach dem Umstellen der Zeit auch die Datei /etc/adjtime gelöscht? Wenn nicht, dann ist das eventuell die Ursache. Warum?

Wenn Du die Zeit korrigierst, schreibt Linux die Abweichung in diese Datei. Linux geht davon aus, dass Du damit die Ungenauigkeit der Rechner-Uhr ausgleichen willst, also zb. 4 Minuten in 3 Tagen. Nach dem Einstellen würde Linux also in Zukunft immer von sich aus die Uhr alle 3 Tage um 4 Minuten vor- oder nachstellen. Willst Du das nicht, einfach diese Datei löschen. Wird vom System eh wieder neu angelegt, aber dann ohne Korrektur-Zeit.

----------

## agoss

Ich habe auf meinem Suse System das selbe Verhalten !?!

----------

## eCaf

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal, bei mir hat geholfen die folgenden beiden Links zu setzen (es war nur einer von beiden gesetzt):

```

/etc/timezone -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

```

Vielleicht hilfts ja.

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Stere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du nach dem Umstellen der Zeit auch die Datei /etc/adjtime gelöscht? Wenn nicht, dann ist das eventuell die Ursache. Warum?
> 
> Wenn Du die Zeit korrigierst, schreibt Linux die Abweichung in diese Datei. Linux geht davon aus, dass Du damit die Ungenauigkeit der Rechner-Uhr ausgleichen willst, also zb. 4 Minuten in 3 Tagen. Nach dem Einstellen würde Linux also in Zukunft immer von sich aus die Uhr alle 3 Tage um 4 Minuten vor- oder nachstellen. Willst Du das nicht, einfach diese Datei löschen. Wird vom System eh wieder neu angelegt, aber dann ohne Korrektur-Zeit.

 

Ich hatte ein Mainboard, bei dem anscheinend die Batterie leer war, denn die Zeit hat sich ständig verstellt.

Das Mainboard hab ich gegen ein anderes ausgetauscht, und die Zeit hat sich immer noch verstellt. Ich dachte also, dass auch hier die Batterie leer ist, und hab sie gegen eine frische ausgetauscht, ohne Erfolg. Dann ist mir dieser Thread eingefallen, den ich vor einer Zeit schonmal gelesen hatte. Ich hab die /etc/adjtime gelöscht, und alles funtioniert nun. Ohne diesen Hinweis wäre ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass meine Hardware unschuldig ist. Danke!

----------

